# Needing advice, what to charge for pulled pork?



## Kirby hall (Aug 22, 2018)

so, I started smoking/cooking for potlucks at work. Now, I have other departments asking me to do this for them.  I have pulled pork down to a good place.  I make coleslaw and potato salad pretty good too.  
What should I charge for the pulled pork?  I get two 11 lb Boston Butts for $23.00.  It takes about 9 hours, 4 on the smoker and 3 in my oven.  I buy the pans and sterno for $5.00.  I have industrial foil that I buy for around $21.00 per roll.  

I’m just wondering?  I don’t want to lose money.

Kirby, and thanks!


----------



## kruizer (Aug 22, 2018)

Using the rule of cost for restaurants, it would be cost of materials plus four times.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 22, 2018)

I agree with kruizer. 4X your costs.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 22, 2018)

Kirby hall said:


> so, I started smoking/cooking for potlucks at work. Now, I have other departments asking me to do this for them.  I have pulled pork down to a good place.  I make coleslaw and potato salad pretty good too.
> What should I charge for the pulled pork?  I get two 11 lb Boston Butts for $23.00.  It takes about 9 hours, 4 on the smoker and 3 in my oven.  I buy the pans and sterno for $5.00.  I have industrial foil that I buy for around $21.00 per roll.
> 
> I’m just wondering?  I don’t want to lose money.
> ...



23+5+21=$49.
X4=$196
So $49 per person, or $196 per person, if the clientele can stand it.

Hey, you are worth it!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 22, 2018)

All your material costs, including your cooking electricity or other fuel (including refrigeration, vehicle gas, travel for supplies and delivery), wear and tear on your appliances (including storage) and vehicle, plus your working time divided by the number of people being served. You ought to be able to figure out a number based on the number of servings that you can stick with. 

I'd also be concerned about what might happen if someone or a group gets sick, but other people cook for work and don't worry about it so maybe it's not a big concern. I don't know how that works if they're paying you though. 

Restaurants and caterers have got things maximized for cost efficiency because they do this all the time, so you might not be able to keep your costs as low as theirs. You might figure out that it costs you too much. You could always offer at that high price and let them reject it, if it turns out that way. You aren't running a smoke house,
 a catering service, or a charity, after all.


----------



## hondabbq (Aug 23, 2018)

When I do it I use the cost of the pork divided by the finished weight. (usually 30% loss) then add 400%. I sel it to guys by the pound and it goes fast.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 23, 2018)

Please be advised that we are an Amateur site, world-wide.  We do not give advice nor endorse profit-making endeavors and can not support those who are selling their products or services.  Opinions expressed by members are just those: opinions only.  You need to check with your city/county/state/federal agencies on all aspects of your operation for correct information.  We do not endorse any products or services other than registered sponsors.


----------



## dogman60 (Aug 25, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> Please be advised that we are an Amateur site, world-wide.  We do not give advice nor endorse profit-making endeavors and can not support those who are selling their products or services.  Opinions expressed by members are just those: opinions only.  You need to check with your city/county/state/federal agencies on all aspects of your operation for correct information.  We do not endorse any products or services other than registered sponsors.


----------



## dogman60 (Aug 25, 2018)

Depending on which state you live in will dictate 
If you can even sell a cooked food product.  In Florida 
A cottage food designation allows only non cooked 
Non perishable items (spices, rubs, dried herbs)  even if you are selling in a flea or farmers market with a occupational license and pay event fees. 
A inspected kitchen is also a must unless you secure a food product license for a food truck. 
If you are preparing for a work situation they
Might already be licensed might check. FYI Many food trucks prepare in licensed commercial kitchens.  You can rent these by the hour in some locations. Or join Elks or VFW they all have licensed kitchens and can sell to public and with enough work hours they might let you use kitchen.  Selling prepared food out of a backyard smoker no matter how large and how 
many years experience is a crap shoot.  You stand the chance of losing everything you own - including backyard and smokers.  Just a few pearls and I am sure everyone on this sight has pondered commercial ventures. Dk


----------

